# Another composer in the midst!



## lucianogiacomozzi (May 27, 2013)

Ciao a tutti! Hi everyone, I'm Luciano Giacomozzi! Pleased to meet absolutely all of you. 

I'm a young Italian (if you hadn't guessed) composer based in the United Kingdom, England specifically. I'd put off joining here for a long time for a reason unbeknownst to me, but finally here I am!


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 27, 2013)

Hey Luca. Nice to see you here.


----------



## franto (Jun 5, 2013)

Ciao amico  

Welcome to the forum. Though I've registered almost 2 years ago, I'm just starting with this forum these days. Hopefully we will find lot of useful information here


----------



## Rob (Jun 5, 2013)

Ciao Luciano, benvenuto!


----------

